# Dover, PA Craigslist, 3 GSDs FREE



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

<span style="color: #CC0000">*<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Found this on my local Craigslist....</span>*</span>

http://york.craigslist.org/pet/1188661682.html

3 german shepherds free (dover,pa)
Reply to:[email protected] 
Date: 2009-05-25, 9:25PM EDT


all dogs are outside pets. 2 females bout 3 1/2 years old must stay together and come with kennel and dog boxes. the male is bout 10months and comes with kennel and box as well. please contact me for info thanks

* Location: dover,pa

PostingID: 1188661682


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

WoW! that is a bargain!


----------

